# Margarine, you gave me purpose and joy



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Margarine,
I lost a friend today. I lost a part of my family today. I lost you today. 
A little over a year ago, I rescued you from a tiny betta cup. You were pale and suffering from fin rot. I took you home and gave you a new life, and in a way, you had given me new purpose. I feel as though I've failed you. Dropsey took you away from me and I was too foolish to see it in time. I set up a 10 gallon hospital tank and gave you Epsom salt baths, thinking you were going through some tummy troubles. When I came home to find you lying on the bottom of the tank with pineconed scales, I knew it was too late. I spent your final moments crying with my hands pressed against the glass. I'm glad I got to see you alive one last time. I love you Margarine. I don't care if anyone looks down on me for treating you as family. You introduced me to the wonderful world of betta care. You made me feel as though I could do meaningful things. Most of all, you brought me more joy than anyone could ever imagine.
I hope I made your short life a happy one.
Love, Abigail


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear this. Don't let anyone stop you from grieving. A pet is a pet nonetheless. A good friend is a good friend nonetheless. SIP Margarine.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

SIP Margarine. 

So sorry to hear about your fish. My RT Oliver developed sudden dropsy a couple months ago after sudden lethargy and ended up passing peacefully on his own. 

You made Margarine's last time on this earth very happy and s/he? I'm sure knows that.


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

That seriously made my eyes start to water. SIP Margarine. My first betta, Sapphire died from Dropsy.....I understand how you feel


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you so much for the support everyone. I think I cried until I fell asleep. I'm gonna miss her so much and I'm sad that her life had to end at only 1.5 years. Im sorry for everyone else's losses too. Now I know how painful it is. I'm gonna cherish her forever.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

(((HUGS))) I am so sorry for your loss, you loved her so much, and I know she loved you too. I'm glad you got to spend her final moments with her. May she SIP <3


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you so much. My only hope is that her passing wasn't too painful. I loved her very much


----------



## Viperoni (Apr 12, 2010)

SIP Margarine.
It sucks how dropsy can hit so quickly, I'm sure he knows you tried your best and thanks you for taking as good care of him as you did


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. Just know that it wasn't your fault and I'm sure you did your best! Most times dropsy is not treatable - it's a symptom of organ failure. May Margarine swim in peace <3


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

I can't help but think I must have done something wrong. Ive heard that some people have successfully cured it before... I don't want any of my fish to ever have to go through something like that again. 

Ive never seen a betta thats behaving like their normal happy self fall mortally ill and die within a matter of hours. 
I feel as though there had to have been some other sign of illness that I overlooked. 
She was just a little bloated and otherwise happy. No loss of color, no clamped fins, no sign of external or internal parasites or fungus, no loss of appetite, no nothing. 
so I went about it as it were just a case of constipation.

Has anyone ever had something similar happen? a seemingly healthy fish that died very quickly?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

abigailthecrowntail said:


> I can't help but think I must have done something wrong. Ive heard that some people have successfully cured it before... I don't want any of my fish to ever have to go through something like that again.
> 
> Ive never seen a betta thats behaving like their normal happy self fall mortally ill and die within a matter of hours.
> I feel as though there had to have been some other sign of illness that I overlooked.
> ...


Yes. My old girl Memory was completely fine the night before, just refusing her pellets. I do thought it was odd, but nothing too big of a deal. The next morning she's laying on the gravels. Three hours later she passed away. No clamped fins, no bloating, no nothing. Sometimes that's just how it is with fish.


----------



## abigailthecrowntail (Dec 20, 2015)

Im sorry to hear that 
Thank you. I had never come across anything like that and it was very alarming


----------

